
Samsung may remotely kill all unreturned Galaxy Note 7's - lisper
http://thenextweb.com/gadgets/2016/09/12/remotely-kill-galaxy-note-7/
======
Piskvorrr
"And btw, we have a remote kill switch that we can use against any of your
devices made by us, at our whim. Be grateful that we're using it for
Good...for now."

There's nothing in that scenario that could _possibly_ go wrong, is there?
#gwx #greatpr

(Also, "kill switch" for devices that may or may not spontaneously self-
combust is just about the worst possible choice of word)

~~~
echelon
I would be _super happy_ if I lost all of my data without my consent. If they
backed it up on their servers beforehand, I would be angry they violated my
privacy without my acknowledgement. If they disable my phone during an
emergency, I'd be outright pissed off.

This is a lose-lose situation all around.

~~~
tzs
Shouldn't whatever plans you have to mitigate data loss in case your phone
gets destroyed in an accident be adaptable to deal with this situation?

~~~
djrogers
Because every consumer of commodity smartphones does that, don't they?

------
midgetjones
Worth noting that the only source for this article is a reddit post.

------
lelf
[speculated based on a reddit post]

------
samfisher83
Its probably a liability issue. If their phone for example starts a fire on a
plane that is probably a billion dollars+ right there not to mention the PR
nightmare.

~~~
gruez
If they already issued a recall, why would they be liable for users who
refused to return their device?

~~~
kayla210
I would think it'd mostly be a PR nightmare and they wouldn't be liable
financially for any damages since the device has been recalled. Headlines like
"Samsung device causes airplane to go up in flames" would really take a hit on
Samsung's bottom line because of one of their customer's stupidity.

~~~
Piskvorrr
OTOH, "well, they said they'd use a kill-switch, and then the gadget went
boom, near damn killed _me_ " would probably be the worst-case scenario: hence
the killswitch would need to be a full and complete bricking (is that even
_possible_ with current-gen devices?)

------
UnoriginalGuy
This story has no source. It is at best a rumour.

------
Someone
I would thing that to be illegal. Destruction of property, breaking into a
computer system, etc. Anybody deciding to do that should be brought to court.

Yes, you'll get a better one in return, but what if I want to keep mine, for
whatever reason (for its low serial number, because I spent lots of time and
money to decorate the casing), or I it's impractible or impossible to return
it now (say I'm on a long trip in the wilderness, and want to use it as a GPS
to prevent getting lost)?

Even if they promise to bring a replacement anywhere in the universe for free,
they have no business destroying it if a customer refuses that offer.

